# Dented seat tube ok?



## Beau B (Apr 27, 2011)

I just picked up a.team frame with a small dent in the seat tube where the water bottle cage mounts. It is almost centered in between the two mounting holes and about .5 inches long and creased. Looks almost like the tip of a flat screw driver hit it. Does anyone see any problem with riding this frame as long as I consistently inspect it?


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I posed the same question a few years ago.

My dent is about thumb size on the side of the seat tube of my cyclocross bike.
I have been beating the shitz out of for three years and have not had any issues. The dent has not grown either.
I believe it was Mr. Hickey that said the seat tube was actually in tension and should cause no problems.


----------



## Beau B (Apr 27, 2011)

Great that is what I thought but just wanted to confirm. I appreciate the help.


----------

